# Applying water based polyurethane to vertical surfaces



## Codyw725 (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm in the process of redoing my kitchen cabinets. I painted my cabinets white so I went with a water based poly to keep the finish clear and not turn yellow. I'm using Varathayne Water based poly. Since water based poly dries so fast I added some general finishes water based extender to allow me to work it a bit longer and let it level out without drying too fast. My question is what is the best approach for topcoating the cabinet frames/boxes inside my house since they are vertical surfaces? I used a high quality synthetic brush for the doors and drawers, but I wasn't sure if I should use a brush or if I could just wipe it on with a rag. I know it's not officially wipe on poly, but from what I've been reading wipe on poly is just thinned down poly, which mine kind of is since I added the extender. I haven't been using foam brushes cause I read somewhere that they introduce oxygen into the finish causing bubbles. This is my first ever time using poly so please excuse any amateur questions. Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

By adding a retarder thinner to slow the drying time down you make the finish more prone to runs on vertical surfaces. About all you can do is apply the finish very very thin and apply several coats. 

Personally I don't like putting a clear over paint. The paint should have sufficient sheen for appearance and protection. When it comes to cabinets and woodwork oil based paint is a better finish. Latex is best for sheetrock.


----------



## Codyw725 (Oct 17, 2017)

I purchased the Rustoleum cabinet transformations kit so I just used what came with it. However, the reviews for the top coat said it was very bad quality so I purchased the Verethayne instead. I've only done the backs of the doors so far, but I second your not wanting to top coat cabinets. I think they look great now, however with the top coat is looks too shiny and brings out a lot of the flaws since its white cabinets. Almost wish I would've just left the coat off, but I figured being in the kitchen I needed something that could withstand the abuse. Can I just apply the poly with a rag then and wipe it on so I make sure its getting a nice thin coat?


----------

